# pregnancy blog



## bev (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.sixuntilme.com/

I think a lot of people have seen this blog - but the woman who writes it is pregnant and due to have the baby soon - thought it might be useful for all you pregnant ladies.Bev


----------



## am64 (Mar 20, 2010)

ohh bev i follower her on twitter and she has introduced me to more D threads...lovely lady xxx good luck sixuntilme xxxxx


----------

